# KYB struts/shocks



## Ursa (Jun 27, 2017)

After 113k miles, the shocks and struts on my '11 Eco are starting to feel a little frayed. Did some searching here on CruzeTalk and didn't find much regarding KYB replacement units. Is anyone running these, and, if so, what are your impressions?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

What criteria did you use to choose these? I recommend Bilstein if you can afford it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I would also recommend the Bilstein B6 if you can afford it. Otherwise, KYB would make a great replacement shock. I've used them on a few cars in the past.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

IME, none recent, KYB have not been of the same quality level as Bilstein, Koni, or Boge/Sachs. 
My last KYB experience was with a pair of adjustable struts, lifetime guarantee. After a couple of years one started leaking, KYB replaced them both without a quibble. A couple of years later, one failed again. By then KYB had discontinued the 4 position adjustable model, so they gave me a cheaper set of nonadjustable Gas-A-Just struts and informed me my lifetime warranty was over, don't come back asking for another set. So, I never went back to KYB.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Taxman said:


> IME, none recent, KYB have not been of the same quality level as Bilstein, Koni, or Boge/Sachs.
> My last KYB experience was with a pair of adjustable struts, lifetime guarantee. After a couple of years one started leaking, KYB replaced them both without a quibble. A couple of years later, one failed again. By then KYB had discontinued the 4 position adjustable model, so they gave me a cheaper set of nonadjustable Gas-A-Just struts and informed me my lifetime warranty was over, don't come back asking for another set. So, I never went back to KYB.


I can't say I've ever recommended KYB's performance shocks. My recommendation for KYB was as an OEM replacement shock, not as an upgrade. About on par with Monroe.


----------



## Ursa (Jun 27, 2017)

Thank you so much for the replies, everyone. I really value your advice!

I probably should have mentioned that I'd like to add a rear stabilizer bar when it's time to get the shocks and struts done--something just aggressive enough to make my Chevy behave more like an Opel. There's some seriously twisty/hilly stretches along my most-traveled routes, and I'd like to quell the understeer.

I've long been aware of the Bilsteins, have read the positive reviews about them here on CruzeTalk, and will likely go that route. Still, I think it's prudent to evaluate all the possible options in order to make the most informed decision.

I have never been impressed with the Monroe dampers that have been installed on my family's cars. Lumber-wagon ride quality along with clumsy handling pretty much sum up my experience with them. Never again.

Gabriel products, on the other hand, have historically been pretty good at restoring ride quality back to as-new while sharpening up the handling--though not to sporting levels.

Still, this is my first GM car. Were this a Ford, VW, or Toyota, I'd already know from experience just what to do...


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

koni is supposed to release this month,
KONI NA | List


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Ursa said:


> Thank you so much for the replies, everyone. I really value your advice!
> 
> I probably should have mentioned that I'd like to add a rear stabilizer bar when it's time to get the shocks and struts done--something just aggressive enough to make my Chevy behave more like an Opel. There's some seriously twisty/hilly stretches along my most-traveled routes, and I'd like to quell the understeer.
> 
> ...


Did you have the TSB performed on your car for the front shocks at any point? If not, you'll need new springs as well if getting Bilsteins, as GM redesigned this after the 12/11 production month, which resulted in a lower spring perch and longer spring. You'll want to pick up front springs for a later VIN 2012+ or a 2013+ Eco as your front springs are too short. If you did have them replaced due to clunking noise early on, you'll have the new design. 

The rear sway bar can be picked up on the BNR website, but be sure to review my tutorial first to ensure that your spring seats are the same as mine were or that sway bar may not fit. They had a different sway bar for early 2011 models that may or may not fit your car. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/153-...ne-bhr93-rear-sway-bar-2011-2016-5-cruze.html

Bilstein B6 shocks are currently being ordered from Germany and take approximately 8-12 weeks to arrive. Be sure to factor that into your plans. It's a bit of a wait, but it's well worth it. I recommend ordering them from BNR: Bilstein B6 HD Shocks 2011-2016 Chevrolet Cruze

I wouldn't say I've had any exceptional experiences with Monroe. Due to a lack of options, I installed them on our 2011 Odyssey. It was either Monroe shocks for $94 apiece or OEM Honda shocks, which were worn out by 76k miles, for $325. I chose KYB for the rear. 

For performance shocks, the only options I know of are Bilstein B6 HD or B8 (for lowered springs). Aside from that, you'd have to look at coilovers, which will cost even more and may ride worse.


----------



## Ursa (Jun 27, 2017)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Did you have the TSB performed on your car for the front shocks at any point? If not, you'll need new springs as well if getting Bilsteins, as GM redesigned this after the 12/11 production month, which resulted in a lower spring perch and longer spring. You'll want to pick up front springs for a later VIN 2012+ or a 2013+ Eco as your front springs are too short. If you did have them replaced due to clunking noise early on, you'll have the new design.
> 
> The rear sway bar can be picked up on the BNR website, but be sure to review my tutorial first to ensure that your spring seats are the same as mine were or that sway bar may not fit. They had a different sway bar for early 2011 models that may or may not fit your car.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a wealth of information and exactly what I needed to know! Thanks so much!

No, I haven't had the TSB done on the front springs. The car, however, has spent over 20 overnights at the dealer, so perhaps it's been done. Will take a look at my service records.

I'll have to have a suspension shop put in the rear bar, and the notion of them possibly getting the wrong bar and then trying to make things fit is a bit troubling.

Alternatively, how about putting in the B6's up front and a less aggressively-damped shock in the rear? Would that make a difference with the understeer, along the lines of running less air pressure in the rear tires versus the front?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Ursa said:


> Wow, that's a wealth of information and exactly what I needed to know! Thanks so much!
> 
> No, I haven't had the TSB done on the front springs. The car, however, has spent over 20 overnights at the dealer, so perhaps it's been done. Will take a look at my service records.
> 
> ...


I would honestly do the rear bar yourself. The date ranges for the two bars from Whiteline for this car are for the Australian Cruze, which had the changes made at different times than the US Cruze did, so it's a bit complicated. 

I wouldn't add a weaker shock in the rear. The Bilstein is a lot smaller in the rear as it is than the front. I think it's very well balanced with Bilsteins all around. If you want to cut out understeer, add the rear sway bar, some chassis bracing from Ultra Racing, and the front control arm bushings.


----------



## jie90561 (Aug 29, 2017)

Doesn't KYB stand for "Keep Your Bilsteins"?


----------



## Dinner (Jan 28, 2017)

I have the KYB struts and shocks installed in my 2013 RS. Replaced them at 105,000 KM with B&G lowering springs. Overall happy with everything, currently at 130,000 KM and will be inspecting everything when I switch over my wheels and tires for winter.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I have Bilstein B4s and they're great. About the same price as KYB.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Autoanything.com is where I got mine. They will price match pretty much anyone.


----------



## Dinner (Jan 28, 2017)

I went with the KYB/B&G combo because it was the most affordable at the time. I admit I should've looked into the Bilsteins or coilovers at the time but I'm still happy with my decision for the time being. I have bottomed out a few times but I'm blaming that on the springs, haven't read other cases like this with the B&G's.

Will be inspecting the struts and shocks very soon as I plan on installing my winter tires and wheels, will comment if I see any issues.


----------



## Champagne Jam (Feb 3, 2016)

yt400pmd said:


> koni is supposed to release this month,
> KONI NA | List


I called Koni and they referred me to Tire Rack.
So I did a chat with Tire Rack. They sent me a quote and a timeline of 2 or 3 weeks for a special order.

For Koni Sport I thought that quite reasonable. They should be rebuild-able. 
Here it is.



*11-17 sedan & hatchback sport#* 
 1Special Order$157.76*$157.76* 
 *11-17 sedan & hatchback sport#* 
 1Special Order$157.76*$157.76* 
 *11-17 sedan & hatchback sport#* 
 2
Special Order$113.68*$227.36*

*Quote Total: $587.75 including tax.*


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

i am leaning towards the FSD, i drive about 220 a day. does anyone have experience with FSD?


----------



## TopazRS87 (Dec 29, 2013)

How do the Bilstein B4's compare to KYB's? B6's are double the price and always out of stock.


----------



## C2tuck (Nov 27, 2017)

Tire rack had the best price I found for bilsteins and springs. Not sure if they are the eibachs or not though. Think like $830. Mines starting to bottom out on rough bumps @ 80k miles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

This computer won't let me quote w/o chaos.

For the Koni Sports/Yellow are they a full set of inserts you have to chop the front OEM struts to mount? Google search doesn't really say the difference or change. A generic set keeps showing up that showed up when I ordered my set in 2005.


----------



## Dinner (Jan 28, 2017)

Update for you guys....

Car is currently at 138,300 km and the right front strut has left us. Cold mornings it is knocking and making a ton of noise (This morning was -28 with the windchill) to the point where it's unbearable. 
I manage an auto shop and had it on the hoist about a month ago and check everything else out to find the seal is gone from the strut. So I am currently looking at my options, I will mostly likely just order GM struts and mounts and put the B&G lowering spring back in. 

OR... Do what I should've done in the first place and put the KSport or Bilstein coil over kit in.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Did you have the TSB performed on your car for the front shocks at any point? If you did have them replaced due to clunking noise early on, you'll have the new design.


Wait, I have been trying to trace a clunk on my passenger side when I go over bumps... everything seems tight, can it be affected by this TSB?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Thebigzeus said:


> Wait, I have been trying to trace a clunk on my passenger side when I go over bumps... everything seems tight, can it be affected by this TSB?


I thought I fixed it but it's back on my car too, and I'm on Bilsteins. I don't think it's the shocks. 

Sent from my BlackBerry Key2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I thought I fixed it but it's back on my car too, and I'm on Bilsteins. I don't think it's the shocks.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry Key2 using Tapatalk


My mom was borrowing my car while hers was in the shop and without me saying anything, she said she heard some sort of pop in the front end as well. I jacked mine up today and put it on jack stands, grabbed and shook everything around, found nothing out of the ordinary except maybe the axle, unsure if it should have this much play? Maybe its because the tires are in the air? Unsure. Forgot to grab the parking brake cable and check for play like someone else suggested.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Can't believe it, the parking brake cable WAS out of it's harness thing! and knocks against the body, right under the driver seat almost.


----------

